# Ac Indicator Led



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Took first trip on which we used AC. I woke up at 1 am seeing a red LED blinking inside AC grill. Everything seemed to be working fine and I couldn't find any error codes in handbook. Dealer said this just showed unit was active. Is this correct? Since red usually indicates a problem in most equipment is he right or just blowing smoke?. This is same dealer that told me it was ok to put bike rack on rear bumper till I found out it would void warranty


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

For once the dealer is right. It blinks when it has power to it. I would not mount anything but a spare tire to that cheap bumper.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The LED light on the AC is normal.

Funny how you never see these things until you can't do anything about it.


----------

